# Model 70 broken stock



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 23, 2013)

Older model 70 given to me by my father.  Son dropped rifle and broke stock clean in two pieces.  Had the thought of having a rifle built off the existing action.  Question would be what I could expect cost wise?  Definitely cannot afford what a top end build would cost.  What do you think the low end would be for a no frills build?


----------



## tom ga hunter (Dec 23, 2013)

CDN has new Winchester stocks @ a good price.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 23, 2013)

is the model 70 a pre 64 ??

changes everything if it is one


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 23, 2013)

If the break is clean and has been kept clean, a competent gunsmith can fix it. 

But like Glenn says... if its a pre-64 it should be returned to original condition. They are highly coveted by collectors.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 25, 2013)

Not a pre 64.  Anyone have info related to my question?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 25, 2013)

*okay, here*

Maybe if you look at what this gunwriter at the American Rifleman magazine spent on his budget rifle rebuild, you can get an idea of what you'd need to spend to strip your Win. model 70 down to the action and build something new from that. 

This American Rifleman project gun involved a beat up old Remington 700, and they replaced the worn factory barrel with an aftermarket replacement barrel,
 ($300, and $50 extra to have it installed and headspaced),
 and then the gun got a new stock, new trigger, new scope, recoil pad, bipod, sling and a new paint /epoxy finish.

He reports spending $650 on just upgrading the rifle's barrel, stock, and trigger.  The Limbsaver recoil pad, bipod, scope, scope base and rings, added a couple hundred more.

Obviously you "can" spend $3000 on building a rifle from an action, and another $3000 could be for your scope, if money is no object. But both your Original Post and the article in the NRA's magazine were about getting a good rifle on a budget.

http://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/rifle-anew/


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 25, 2013)

I did one once with "budget" in mind.  I bought all the parts myself on sale over about 6 months and sent it off for a GS to put together.  I still think I spent about $800+ and that was with an Adams & Bennett barrel from MidwayUSA that I think I paid less than $100 for.  I bought barrel, trigger, rings and bases, stock and buttpad.  Paid for GS labor and bluing.

If you want a budget build, the biggest single cost will be the barrel, but the bluing or coating will be a close second.

Is the barrel shot out or do you just want something different?  A GS should be able to bore scope the barrel and tell you about how worn it is.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 25, 2013)

I dropped my mod 70 back about a month ago and broke the stock , I had a factory black composite stock that I had bought off the gon swap n sell for 50 bucks sitting in the closet and swapped it it out, looks great!!
look around for a used stock and fix it yourself.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 25, 2013)

Check ebay for a take off stock, wood and composite stocks can be had at a good price. Just make sure it matches the era of the gun you have.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 25, 2013)

as noted  check cdnnsports.com

they have quite a few new Winchester stocks


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 25, 2013)

leoparddog said:


> I did one once with "budget" in mind.  I bought all the parts myself on sale over about 6 months and sent it off for a GS to put together.  I still think I spent about $800+ and that was with an Adams & Bennett barrel from MidwayUSA that I think I paid less than $100 for.  I bought barrel, trigger, rings and bases, stock and buttpad.  Paid for GS labor and bluing.
> 
> If you want a budget build, the biggest single cost will be the barrel, but the bluing or coating will be a close second.
> 
> Is the barrel shot out or do you just want something different?  A GS should be able to bore scope the barrel and tell you about how worn it is.




Yes looking for something different if I could keep it around 750 or so minus optics.  Thanks for the response to the original question.


----------



## Fire Eater (Dec 26, 2013)

jglenn said:


> as noted  check cdnnsports.com
> 
> they have quite a few new Winchester stocks



I have one of their (CDNN) replacement synthetic stocks on my Mod. 70..fit like a glove and for about $50, if memory serves me. Black, but easily camoed with a rattle can (see pics in Lumpkin County/North Georgia thread).

Important to not the spacing between the two screws holding the action in, however. Also, pay attention to the TYPE of action you have (short or long). .308 is not necessarily SHORT action (mine was not).


----------

